# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Monk Quaker

## kazamias

θα ηθελα οποιος γνωριζει καποιον εκτροφεα η εχει ο ιδιος το συγκεκριμενο ειδος παπαγαλου ας μου ενα πμ γιατι δεν μπορω να βρω καπου αυτον τον παπαγαλο.με εχει εντυπωσιασει.

----------


## kazamias

τελικα μονο στη ροδο βρηκα και δεν θελω αυτη τη ταλαιπωρια.

----------


## Mits_Pits

Εκει που σου ειπα δεν ειχε???
Θυμάμαι τοτε ειχε γυρο στα 6 και απο τοτε εχω παθει πλακα με αυτη τη ρατσα, αλλα κι εγω δεν θελω να παρω απο ροδο γιατι ειναι πολυ μεγαλη ταλαιπωρια!

----------


## Marilenaki

και εγω σου ειπα για Αθηνα και πιστευω εχει πολυ καλη τιμη!

----------


## kazamias

οποια αλλη πληροφορια καλοδεχουμενη.

----------


## kazamias

κανενας αλλος εχει καμια ιδεα για εκτροφεα?

----------


## Mits_Pits

Βασιλη θα σου στειλω με πμ ενα εκτροφεα!
Μιλισα χθες μαζι του και εχει πολυ καλη τιμη στα κουακερ!

----------


## kazamias

μιλησα και εγω μαζι του.εχει αγρια μονκ και τα ημερα τα εχει πολυ ακριβα.

----------


## Mits_Pits

Κατι δεν παει καλα εδω......
Αλλα λεει στον ενα και αλλα στον αλλο την ιδια μερα!

----------


## kazamias

κανενας εκτροφεας μονκ?

----------


## zasada

Καζαμιας, τελικα βρηκες απαντηση σε αυτο που εψαχνες ?? εαν ναι στειλε μου ενα prive μυνημα να μα8ω και εγω τελικα απο που το πηρες.

----------

